# Using buttboards on ceiling with RC-!



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a large custom home coming up and they are talking smooth ceilings. I am going to put RC-1 on the ceilings to help flatten them. I want to use buttboards from trimtex on all the butt joints. Has anyone used buttboards with RC-1. What was your experience . I think it would work fine but would love to hear from anyone that has used this combination. Also any comments on the buttboards would be appreciated to. 

thanks 
Dave


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Dave, I have not used them on rc, but have used them on furring and steel battens. Excellent results. Just break your butt between the channel and its all good.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

That's how Pt does it. Check out his video. 

http://youtu.be/3z7r2U47CoI


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey bro. 
I did e-mail you back, sorry for the late reply.


----------

